#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 很多很多....

## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 雪麒

遺憾地說，這樣的功能很難實現。
論壇與社交網路的不同，很大程度上就在於，論壇中大家所看到的內容都基本一樣
這意味著，社群中的每一個事件，都與社群的所有成員息息相關
更何況，屏蔽主題並不能解決問題
版面的氛圍，也不會因為有了屏蔽主題的功能而變得更好
作為管理者，我更希望能從源頭解決問題，而非僅是屏蔽和迴避

要解決問題，需要整個社群合力建立起一套強韌的行為指引和精神
並有嚴謹的制度作為保障
方能以團結一致的共識對抗外部壓力和內部矛盾
在狼之樂園中，
我們是該友善，還是處處為敵？
我們是該寬容，還是斤斤計較？
哪些是我們接受的，哪些是我們反對的？
當我們有了一致的共識
我們才能在各種波折中找到支點，同仇敵愾

這條道路必定充滿著荊棘和曲折
樂園有著沉重的歷史，亦樹敵無數
然而，今日的樂園已不同以往
新獸純淨的熱血在樂園新的土地上翻腾
而我想，那也是樂園最重要的力量

也許有一天，你們終將離開樂園
然而回首之時，可曾想想，你們從樂園得到了什麼？
曾有離開的會員說
獸圈就是爭鬥、是利益、是野蠻、是霸凌、是叢林法則
然而我不這樣想
我相信，友愛與溫情是生命普適的信念
希望新的一代，能從樂園的共識中獲得這些信念
這是新一任的管理者，也是『獸民公僕』
在樂園麥田一隅的守望

----------


## 白拓

【代發】

日安，這裡阿翔。在此順便謝謝代發的朋友。首先我得先道歉。原諒我氣在頭上，我絕對無法保持禮貌和耐心。至於為什麼生氣，可以說因為我被刺中雷點。

「但是今天已經直接指名銀星了
如果還對這主題進行隱藏
吾想只會被一些懷有惡意的獸當成是默認」

可以請問閣下這句說話是什麼意思嗎？您真的知道什麼惡意不惡意的嗎？直接說吧，我非常想要看不清事實、連發生了什麼都不知道的會員遠離這件事。非常諷刺，「我不知道誰對誰錯、誰有做誰沒做，解釋什麼的都是徒勞」，既然如此，那為什麼閣下能不知廉恥地說出「每天上樂園是希望聊聊天打打屁，而不是看那些不和諧的東西」。您自己都說自己不知道誰對誰錯了，您有權利置身事外，可是有什麼資格說出這種說話？什麼叫不和諧的東西？不和諧是誰制造出來的？

對，樂園是大家高高興興聊天的地方，很可惜現在就有人要讓它變成垃園。是我的錯嗎？是您的錯嗎？都不是！重點在於有人什麼都看不到就亂站在其中一方。假如您很清楚發生了什麼事，有自己的立場，我甚至無法去嗆您。今天我跟朋友仔細討論、用心搜證，卻偏偏有人看不清是非惹起更多人在聊天室的爭議，您居然怪責表示不滿的人、而不是那位看不清是非的人？

給大家一個非常實在例子。今天一位狗主帶他家的狗上街，沒拿報紙，結果愛犬在地上留下了糞便，有個慢跑的路人跑過不小心踩到，當場怪責起他沒有盡狗主的責任。一個路人看到了，那您認為他該怪責狗、怪責狗主、還是怪責慢跑者？

——告訴您們一件事，您們現在就在怪責慢跑者自己不小心踩到狗糞，在說他不應該因為自己不小心就去罵那個狗主。

我在樂園很久了，樂園較久遠的兩次變革我都在。那時候的爭議和吵架聲比現在大了多少，新來的知道那些事情嗎？看過那時候的情形嗎？請不要跟我說您們很清楚，如果您們在當時同樣在樂園而說出現在這種言論，相信有不少當時的老會員一定會把您們炮得體無完膚。

說實在的，我非常討厭說什麼新人舊人，我樂意相信加入樂園的都是志同道合的獸友，可是這一次我不得不拿自身的經歷來跟您們說，因為您們什麼都不知道，連事情都沒有看清楚。請容我告訴您們，有些事您們看不到，不代表它沒有發生；您們看到了，也不代表需要理會。跟自己無關，那就無視，什麼都不知道就請不要插嘴，也不想想為什麼事情要公開來說而不能私下解決，以為我們都很喜歡脫光光嗎？請在發表言論之前想清楚，局內人看到之後會火大成怎樣。

對了，順便有一件事我也想說。就算今天能夠隱藏主題，還把會員銀星一事的主題給隱藏掉，這個地球上有一個東西叫作重開主題。更不要說那不是默認不默認的問題，因為在網絡上要找到新的證據並不是那麼難。知道高登嗎？是我們香港一個很著名的論壇，裡面很多人就很多人肉搜尋，您大可以找找看facebook的「高登起底組」。

（PS. 請不要誤會，我不是在作威脅，我本身也不是高登人，自己完全不會人肉搜尋，這裡提出它只是想給出一個例子，說明人肉搜尋是真的做得到的）

這已經不是第一次發生這種事了，因為自己不高興就硬要其他人閉嘴的會員也不只有一位。有些事可以私下解決，但是有些不公開還真對不起我們自己呀，尤其是非初犯的那些事。有發現我在銀星那篇文中，其他的回文都偏向理想分析，幾乎沒有加入個人情緒嗎？因為我非常想要讓它和平落幕，想要理性討論出結果來，我要的是真相，只是真相，可是偏偏有人要亂說話有人要歪曲是非，您們卻倒也怪起我方的大家來了？

再順便給雪麒道個謝，您說的實在太對，「要解決問題，需要整個社群合力建立起一套強韌的行為指引和精神」，實在無法不贊同，要解決問題是要從根本出發，而不是單純讓外人什麼都看不到就好棒棒好和平。

----------

